# BowTech Launches New Customer Service Section on BowTechArchery.com



## BowTechCorp (Aug 7, 2008)

BowTech is pleased to announce the launch of a new section on BowTechArchery.com. This new Customer Service section, found in “Beyond the Bow”, is compiled of Frequently Asked Questions and Spec Documents. The FAQ section helps answer things like, “How do I know what year my bow is?”, “I need a warranty repair, what do I do?” and many more. The Spec Documents section is an archive of information regarding string and cable lengths, mod and post settings, and owner’s manuals dating back to model year 2000.

For optimum viewing of the BowTech website, we suggest using Firefox 3, Google Chrome, or Internet Explorer 8.


----------



## antler365 (Jan 10, 2009)

That is Fantastic!! Thank you for the help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice to see Bowtech stepping it up for there customers. With some of the bad dealers around not doing a very good job.


----------



## 338btb (Apr 20, 2009)

*finally*

i have put a lot of strings and worked on a lot of bowtechs and i have never really had a concern because all the bows i have worked on have been good ones but i am glad bowtech is finally stepping up because all the junk in the last couple years and the really poor people skills have made me consider the others hopefully they won't disgrace god by putting his word on their box and then not living by it 
i still refuse to follow


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

I actually used the new Customer service section...
I sent an email with a question i had and within the 1/2hour i had my answer!!


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thats some good info to know. A new breed is being welcomed into the stable. :mg:


----------



## jmill29 (Feb 28, 2009)

*A little to late*

If they would have cared about there customer service two month ago i would still be shoting an 82nd.......ohhhhh well life goes on


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Credit where credit is due....:wav::first::cheer2:


----------



## jmill29 (Feb 28, 2009)

must be a bunch of bowtech fns in here...lol


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Is Jamieduck doing this ??


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

badbow148 said:


> Nice to see Bowtech stepping it up for there customers. With some of the bad dealers around not doing a very good job.


I quit being a Bowtech dealer because of their poor customer service and lack of dealer support. They were impossible to get on the phone. Had to leave voice messages each time and hope for a call back. I will not deal with a comany I cannot get answers for my customers from. It makes the dealer look bad "With some of the bad dealers around not doing a very good job". Maybe the internet is the way to go for Bowtech because old fashioned customer service has not worked for them. The final straw was calling them and having to leave a message for the receptionist to call me back so I could then leave another message for the warranty dept. to call me back. The proces typically took 2 to 3 days before I could get parts ordered. Most companies would have the parts in my hand in the same 2 to 3 day period.


----------



## gibbshooter (Jan 20, 2009)

*Pm*

Sent


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Billincamo said:


> I quit being a Bowtech dealer because of their poor customer service and lack of dealer support. They were impossible to get on the phone. Had to leave voice messages each time and hope for a call back. I will not deal with a comany I cannot get answers for my customers from. It makes the dealer look bad "With some of the bad dealers around not doing a very good job". Maybe the internet is the way to go for Bowtech because old fashioned customer service has not worked for them. The final straw was calling them and having to leave a message for the receptionist to call me back so I could then leave another message for the warranty dept. to call me back. The proces typically took 2 to 3 days before I could get parts ordered. Most companies would have the parts in my hand in the same 2 to 3 day period.


I think yes it is just as much blame both ways and some dealers go at it like you did and then waited a week or 2 at times. Glad to here you where not one of them. Congrats to you sir.


----------



## edgeco1 (Mar 25, 2009)

and the link to this new section is?


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

i'm still waiting on a callback from wednesday,i'll give it a couple more tries and see what happens


----------



## bonecollector26 (Aug 10, 2009)

*It's about time.*

I am giving Bowtech one more chance with my General I had the recall on the limbs done since the the string poped off twice. It was hard to get through to customer service. I hope thinks change I love the bow I would hate to change bow co.


----------



## mrsocks (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone know how to get in tough with them aside from their 'Contact us' online form?

I have emailed them numerous times about the quiver that came with my Sniper and have not heard from them at all.

I didnt realize people were having such problems dealing with their customer service before I bought this bow. It's unfortunate.


----------



## mrsocks (Nov 2, 2009)

I didnt think of this till after posting, but a netsol.com 'whois' search for their domain name turned up their phone number.

and then I was able to give them a call and they were very helpful.

BowTech
Corporate Headquarters
90554 Highway 99 North
Eugene, OR 97402

Phone: 541-284-4711 or 888-689-1289
Fax: 541-284-4712
Web: BowtechArchery.com
Email: gene at bowtecharchery.com 

I did look around for 'bowtech customer service' but still only found their web site in searches. Hoie this helps someone else if they need it.


----------



## elkkill (Apr 28, 2007)

*bowtech pro shop phone # 541-463-7764*

:thumbs_uptell them to get on the ball it is direct line they can usually help


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

mrsocks said:


> Anyone know how to get in tough with them aside from their 'Contact us' online form?
> 
> I have emailed them numerous times about the quiver that came with my Sniper and have not heard from them at all.
> 
> I didnt realize people were having such problems dealing with their customer service before I bought this bow. It's unfortunate.


Isn't that something? A company (I won't say "Bowtech" cause I am not gonna take the time to find the trademark symbol ) takes their phone numbers off their website so customers can't or won't call.


----------



## bowtechhunter22 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have heard their customer service was not to par i lost a dealer that carried bowtech and now does not because of bad dealings with their customer service thats to bad but I'm gonna keep on shoting them best bows on the market!


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
Nice work Bowtech! Now go after some of them dealers lost in the past and start takin names!


----------



## skywalk (Feb 8, 2006)

Was shootin bowtech but after the negative response regarding a problem... NO MORE... Got lots of other BETTER choices...


----------



## gabec57 (Mar 5, 2010)

I just got a smoking deal on a new 2009 SWAT. Local dealer told me Bowtech bows don't break any more often that other brands, but replacement parts take 6-12 weeks some times. He has decided to not sell Bowtech any longer.

He said he won't have to keep as many loaners.


----------



## jcrain2 (Dec 1, 2009)

2 little 2 late for me. I have switched to a bow owner that cares! Maitland USA


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

they dont awnser me anymore. i asked to many questions about the flaws in the 2009 center piviots and why they changed the mounting holes so you cant put a flx on a 2009.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I have contacted them with emails for over a month and have tried to call and No one ever returns a call or email. I was wanting to be a dealer for Bowtech but Now its just a waste of time . You would think they would always want a new dealer but I guess not. Im done wasting my time.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I was wondering if the Razor Edge Grips Are The Same As "Diamond/Bowtech Grips? John From Carbon Creations asked, I have a customer that wants one for his childs Razor Edge and I am not sure if they are.

thanks Brian


----------



## br1500 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Bowtech*

When will Bowtech allow owners to get accessories;i.e, cases,apparel, etc., on line? Going through a dealer to get said items can be problematic; especially if they arte not in stock......


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BowTechCorp said:


> BowTech is pleased to announce the launch of a new section on BowTechArchery.com. This new Customer Service section, found in “Beyond the Bow”, is compiled of Frequently Asked Questions and Spec Documents. The FAQ section helps answer things like, “How do I know what year my bow is?”, “I need a warranty repair, what do I do?” and many more. The Spec Documents section is an archive of information regarding string and cable lengths, mod and post settings, and owner’s manuals dating back to model year 2000.
> 
> For optimum viewing of the BowTech website, we suggest using Firefox 3, Google Chrome, or Internet Explorer 8.


I guess this resolves the need to respond to my emails, right?
Now I get it...how could I have been so blind?


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

You can call BowTech directly @ 541-284-4711


----------



## nddawg (Sep 8, 2010)

sad when you spend over 1000.00 and the bow blows up in your face, well mine did- New 350 destroyer, the night before opening season. Took back to my dealer, this was over 2 weeks ago--NO word yet- e-mailed Bowtech twice no response.Poor customer service. Why dont they have a number you can call and talk to somebody???? I e-mailed Bowtech today again and said that it would be best if they just keep my bow and give me my money back, which i am sure that wont happen, at least one good thing came out of this i still have both eyes, the string smacked me just above my left eye.Well we will see what happens in the mean time my old Parker bow works great.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

nddawg said:


> sad when you spend over 1000.00 and the bow blows up in your face, well mine did- New 350 destroyer, the night before opening season. Took back to my dealer, this was over 2 weeks ago--NO word yet- e-mailed Bowtech twice no response.Poor customer service. Why dont they have a number you can call and talk to somebody???? I e-mailed Bowtech today again and said that it would be best if they just keep my bow and give me my money back, which i am sure that wont happen, at least one good thing came out of this i still have both eyes, the string smacked me just above my left eye.Well we will see what happens in the mean time my old Parker bow works great.



bowtech folks on here won't buy it unless you have pictures. no pics=bravo sierra to some folks.
i feel your pain with bowtech. finally got to talk to a cs rep and sent my bow back. they fixed one problem and totally ignored the others. good bows but imho cs sucks big time.


----------



## zx10rguy (May 5, 2009)

I have emailed them more than 5 times in the last month and have heard nothing back.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

It's sad to see Bowtech go down this road. Seems like ever since John left the company has fallen from the top in customer service to the cellar.
Great Bows! Terrible Customer Service!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

it is almost as if they've developed a bunker mentality regarding customer services. they seem to think if they ignore the emails from customers, then those customers will go away...they may be right. those customers may go away to mathews, pse, hoyt, etc.


----------



## Natural Flight (Aug 16, 2010)

I love my bowtech, thank God it hasn't had any problems, though. I didn't realize their customer service was so bad!


----------

